

Dogs Guided Remotely By Stealth System - DanielBMarkham
http://news.discovery.com/tech/dog-remote-guidance-system-110119.html

======
DanielBMarkham
I had to post this because it the title appears to have been taken directly
from my linkbait tech headline generator -- although it's a real story.

